# Stress relief ideas and tips



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Hi,
  I am looking for a natural every day remedy to take to help with stress (arent we all!!!) I'm not Pg and am not trying to be!  Sometimes We all need a little help and now is my time!!! any suggestions are welcome! 

Many Thanks,
Love & hugs,
Claire,
xxx.

P.S I cant have needles put in me!!!   God NO!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Bachs Rescue Remedy is good....there's some info on this board if you have a quick search.

I don't use everyday but have used through all my IVF treatment cycles and found it really helped when I got stressed.

There's also self hypnosis/meditation....again, have a look on the Reiki, Relaxation and Visualisation section of this board for more info.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya

Whittards "dreamtime" instant tea. has camomile/apricot/honey in it and it tastes lovely i go through lots of it! theres a sale on at moment u can get a tub half price for £2.50

paul mckenna de stress cd is amazing, & he has a lovely voice


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

Morning,
  Thanks I will pop down holland and barrets and see what they recomend to!

Love & Hugs,
Claire,
xxx.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

~*Claire*~ said:


> Morning,
> Thanks I will pop down holland and barrets and see what they recomend to!
> 
> Love & Hugs,
> ...


If you have a Neals Yard near you they're usually really helpful when it comes to natural/herbal remedies.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ~*Claire*~ (Jan 25, 2005)

No I have never heard of them before? I know our holaans and barrets are very helpfull and the manager knows what he is talking about!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Neals Yard are a herbalist and organic skin care company.

They do mail order as well but I usually find their staff really helpful in the shops because they sell herbs as well....I love their products ! Here's the website which also has store locator...

http://www.nealsyardremedies.com/?gclid=CPDy6JWXrZICFQFcQgodUX35RA

Take care
Natasha

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------

